# So, i think i broke my hand/wrist today



## DAE_JA_VOO (Sep 23, 2008)

As some of you may know, i'm also a skateboarder, and... i think i broke my wrist today :|

I'm not entirely sure though, but i'll go for some X-Rays in the morning and see what's up.

Now, on to more important matters. If it is, in fact, broken, will i still be able to cube? 

The pain of a broken bone usually subsides in a couple of days, so i'll obviously be out for those few days, but once i'm done with that, i should be able to cube, right?

Anyone here that's ever broken a hand/wrist/arm and tried to cube?


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 23, 2008)

i got a wrist contusion when i fell off my bike, which may be what you have. it has the all the symptoms of a broken wrist, but it heals faster. it hurt to close my fist and i couldnt move my wrist at all. this made cubing really difficult, especially since it was my left(OH) wrist. but i was only out for like 10-14 days.

i hope that its something not too serious for you as well.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 23, 2008)

i've broke my wrist in a biking accident while doing a "junior triathlon". I didn't know it was broken so i didn't bother getting it checked up. Now my wrist can bend backwards (not that much anymore). I could cube...but hurt too much without it being checked out


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Sep 23, 2008)

Hmmm, thanks for the reply 

I'm not concerned about having a broken wrist/hand, that's fine, i'm used to breaking bones. I just don't want to be out of cubing for too long. A week is fine but if i have to be out of it for a FEW weeks... no no no.


----------



## shelley (Sep 23, 2008)

Well, if your hand is out of commission for a while, just get really good at OH cubing


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Sep 23, 2008)

Problem is that it's my right hand  

I don't do any OH at the moment, but if i were ever to start, i'd want to do it with my right hand..

I'm busy doing left hand OH right now and i SUCK. My left hand is dumb.


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 23, 2008)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> My left hand is dumb.



lol

anyway I saw a youtube video of someone cubing with a broken wrist (he wasn't any good at cubing, but whatever) I'll try to find it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtPnHG9q3z8 this isn't the one I saw before...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBGIQ7ZuuiU yeah...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGDC4YJJOCk this guy had a broken wrist, so you can pm him or something


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Sep 23, 2008)

If it's broken, don't lost hope! Do OH for everything


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 24, 2008)

I'd ask your orthopedic doctor. He'll be in a much better position to tell you whether its safe or not to cube.
It may not hurt to cube but that might not mean its safe. 
Think of it this way- you could either spend two weeks without cubing, or several months because your bones may not heal right.


----------



## TimMc (Sep 24, 2008)

You can practice OH with your left hand anyway. Haha, I've seen so many lefty's being forced into writing right-handed from a young age. 

It can sometimes feel about as pointless as using your elbows to solve the cube (yeah, that was an interesting 5 minutes) but practice makes perfect!

You could even just use the knowledge you pickup, from practicing with your left hand, during right-handed OH solves when it gets better. I.e. how-to avoid straining your hand, improved look-ahead, basic fingertricks...

Kind Regards,
Tim.


----------



## Crickets (Sep 24, 2008)

I broke right above my wrists (both arms, both bones in my left, and the big one in my right) in the summer of my sixth grade (going into 7th). And I had to leave my casts on for 5 WEEKS! It sucked, I didn't cube then but it still sucked lol. But I would say theres no way to know if you can cube or not, it just depends on how bad the break is. And yeah like hawk said just ask your orthopedic if you can cube, like I asked mine if I could play video games or w/e and he said yeah if I could hold the controller. Also you might wanna use an old cube or sumthin cause your casts might scratch your cube a little bit.


----------



## smskill12 (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm a skater as well and almost broke my hand.
It turned out to be just a sprain.
It didnt't hurt if i moved it much.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys.

Last night when i made this post, i was certain that my hand was broken. I've broken bones before, and my hand had the exact same symptoms of a broken bone. It's got incredibly painful, and i could hardly move it.

Well, i woke up this morning and it's fine. Hahhaa. No idea what's going on.

Well, at least i can cube again


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 24, 2008)

It's ironic that you posted this only a few days after mentioning frequently how you'd broken ~9 bones =P

Are you still going for an x-ray then?


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Sep 24, 2008)

Yeah dude, it's hilarious actually. I even made a blog post about 2 hours before about my elbow that i broke in February 

Nope, i didn't bother going for x-rays. It still hurts but it's definitely not broken. Most importantly, i can still cube. I actually broke my PB tonight


----------



## NoahE (Sep 25, 2008)

well i had a soccer game a few nights ago and fell pretty badly on my wrist. I didnt tell anyone at first since i thought it would go away but it didnt and now i have a hard cast on my right arm cuz my wirst was broken.

i can't really cube now (well at least not two handed) wihch REAALLY stinks and i may have this on another 4 weeks 

im really hoping i can get it off soon though cuz im planning on going to the Newerk Competition


----------



## Odin (Sep 25, 2008)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> The pain of a broken bone usually subsides in a couple of days, so i'll obviously be out for those few days, but once i'm done with that, i should be able to cube, right?



Uhh dae ja voo i wouldn’t chance it, you should wait till the dr. says its ok for you to cube. Even if your wrist doesn’t hurt it still may be healing and during that time if you try to cube you could seriously screw your wrist up!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Sep 25, 2008)

I broke my wrist in October. I still cubed through the cast, just very carefully.


----------

